# Best restaurants in Terre Haute back in the day--OFC?



## Sycamore Proud

As I remember it:

best pizza:  Pizza Barn, Luigi's, Beneath the Salt

best sub/strom:  Pizza Barn

best fried chicken:  Henri's

best home cooking:  Goody Shop

best coffee:  Hulman Center snack bar

best steak:  who could afford steak?

Any additions?  Let's have some more fun with this!


----------



## Gotta Hav

Best Hot Dogs  - the 25 cent Chili Dogs at Coney Island on Wabash.

Best Chokers -  see above.

Best Water -  Free Glass-of-the-Wabash at Coney Island

Best Sliders - Those hamburgers that gurgled in that special sauce for days and weeks on end at Coney Island

Best Chili  -    As we called it back in the day.... A Bowl-of-Death at Coney Island

Best Entertaining Restaurant Owner -  Bill Sakell, the guy who owned Coney Island, and practically lived there.  Not a song and tap kinda person....but entertaining enough.....I always thought if ya got to know this guy long ....you could be a made man....like a "Good Fella"....and hang out wit duh Tony's and Sal's of the world.


----------



## landrus13

Gotta Hav said:


> Best Hot Dogs  - the 25 cent Chili Dogs at Coney Island on Wabash.
> 
> Best Chokers -  see above.
> 
> Best Water -  Free Glass-of-the-Wabash at Coney Island
> 
> Best Sliders - Those hamburgers that gurgled in that special sauce for days and weeks on end at Coney Island
> 
> Best Chili  -    As we called it back in the day.... A Bowl-of-Death at Coney Island
> 
> Best Entertaining Restaurant Owner -  Bill Sakell, the guy who owned Coney Island, and practically lived there.  Not a song and tap kinda person....but entertaining enough.....I always thought if ya got to know this guy long ....you could be a made man....like a "Good Fella"....and hang out wit duh Tony's and Sal's of the world.



I take it that you liked Coney Island a lot?


----------



## Sycamore Proud

CI was good food!


----------



## Gotta Hav

jlandrus23 said:


> I take it that you liked Coney Island a lot?



Everyone liked it a lot for the money....go do the math.   

One dollar got you four Chokers!  Add a free Glass-of-the-Wabash to wash it down with....and you were ready to go drink more beer.


----------



## bluestreak

If somebody else was paying, Jimmy Adami's was pretty damn good. And of course the Horse Shoe Club.


----------



## Bally #50

bluestreak said:


> If somebody else was paying, Jimmy Adami's was pretty damn good. And of course the Horse Shoe Club.


I was getting ready to mention the Horseshoe. That was my homecoming destiny for 20+ years. Lacked atmosphere but the steaks were pretty darned good. In the last decade, we had switched to the Black Angus. Then I hate to say, it got a little too pricy for this guy.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

bluestreak said:


> If somebody else was paying, Jimmy Adami's was pretty damn good. And of course the Horse Shoe Club.



Agree on Adami's--really good.  Always heard of, but never made it to the Horse Shoe Club.  Missed out on a classic as I understand things.


----------



## Eleven

Dinner at the "Canopy Club" was my 13th birthday present from my grandparents.  They used to play in the club (grandpa was a drummer for a swing band and grandma sang for the band).  I remember them having great steaks..

Also... best ribs in town back then:  Big Shoe's Ribs... slow cooked, then stewed in sauce for possibly days... indoor pit...  TENDER, served over bread...


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

For us older folks, Coney Island was a mainstay no doubt. The dogs were great and it was classic the way Bill would place the buns on his stretched out  arm and then place the dogs in the buns and then lather with chili sauce.
Cunninghams, I believe was the name, offered great broasted chicken, all you could eat for a low price.......want to say it was on Locust Street.
Another place was Thompson's Truck Stop not far from campus on Third Street(U.S. 41).
Also, there was an Italian restaurant on Lafayette Ave., around 12 points, can't remember the name, that was good.....spaghetti and price.


----------



## Daveinth

Cunninghams was great now its well lets say a bar that the average person may n ot want to go there its called Zimmmars


----------



## Eleven

Chief_Quabachi said:


> Cunninghams, I believe was the name, offered great broasted chicken, all you could eat for a low price.......want to say it was on Locust Street.
> Another place was Thompson's Truck Stop not far from campus on Third Street(U.S. 41).
> Also, there was an Italian restaurant on Lafayette Ave., around 12 points, can't remember the name, that was good.....spaghetti and price.



Bramble Bush is on Locust... it's not the same that it used to be though.
Thompson's has been many things over the years... recently it was a mexican restaurant... it has since closed.
The Italian place on Lafayette - Carosi's?  It is still there.  They have added a bar on the back and it has more "intimate" dining - no kids.


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

Carosi's…….that's it……..couldn't remember the name…….thanks eleven for your response……appreciate it!


----------



## Bob Evans

Best pizza: Homer's - one man operation, retired guy just doing what he loved.
Best sandwich: International at Hunter John's where I worked while at ISU
Best family dining: Goodie Shop - my mom's favorite
Best BBQ: Pernell's - never understood a single word he said
Best burgers: The Grille on campus pre-Hardee's and that little place just east of the Hulman Bldg on Wabash, what was it called?
Best breakfast: Red Onion - tiny place downtown, and Saratoga

Anyone remember Vi's on Lafayette just north of campus? That's one place I always wanted to go but never made it to.

That brought back a lot of good memories.


----------



## Eleven

Bob Evans said:


> Best breakfast: Red Onion - tiny place downtown, and Saratoga
> 
> Anyone remember Vi's on Lafayette just north of campus? That's one place I always wanted to go but never made it to.



Red Onion was also on Lafayette..


----------



## mitchr57

*Showing my age*

The best tenderloins anywhere were at O'Day's at 7th and Wabash (later it was Kadel's Holiday Shop).  And does anybody remember The Toasty Shop?


----------



## Eleven

mitchr57 said:


> The best tenderloins anywhere were at O'Day's at 7th and Wabash (later it was Kadel's Holiday Shop).



If you are talking breaded tenderloins...  my favorite place was Indian Acres at Wabash and Fruitridge...  Now I settle for The Terminal.


----------



## Daveinth

No the 12 points red onion ( the one I remember ) had the best tenderloin hands down  also had the best soup you ever tasted  Chicken Curry soup on Friday and Potato soup on Saturday )next up was the Spelterville INN up north .


----------



## Gotta Hav

Does anyone remember Bacchi's on Wabash?  Best Hoagies ever!!!!!!  

Does anyone remember when Pizza City, opened their first store up on 3rd St?   That was my first experience with East coast cheese pizza....it was incredible.

Also did anyone ever eat the Sirloin Steak for Two at Fat Eddie's?  It was not to far from the Coke Plant...no, not the bottling plant.  In the early to mid 70'the SS for two was always $8.95 and the sirloin must have weighed 3 lbs. The steak came out on a huge platter, and you divided it yourself.  It came with two tossed salads , two baked potatoes, and Texas toast.

That place was wild.   I remember poker games in the back room where hundreds if not thousands of dollars were on the table.   Before people really had permits to carry, people were carrying anyway, and most guns were just tucked in the back...or in hip pockets, where everyone and their brother could see their piece.   What a hoot.


----------



## SycamoreSage

A few memories from the Fifties and Sixties:
Best Ribeye - Springbrook Rod & Gun Club
Best Filet - Horseshoe Club
Other outstanding steaks: Club Illiana, Eastwood Club, Club 70, The Boat Club  
Best prime rib - Albert Pick
Best lobster tail - Rod and Gun Club
Best onion rings - Rod and Gun Club
Best Barbecue ribs - Big Shoe's
Best pizza - Ambrosini's
Best garlic shrimp - Eastwood
Biggest tenderloin - Shepherdsville Inn
Best plate lunch for a buck - Berry's, Ma Embertons
Best hamburgers - Phil & Bill's
Best Chili dog - Coney Island
Best Syrian and/or Greek salad - Saratoga
Best Italian food - Castle Roma, Luigi's, Louise's, Ambrosini's, Carosi's
Best gambling - Pine Ranch. Club Idaho, Eastwood, Americus Club, Rod and Gun Club


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

'Sage mentioned the Rod And Gun which I had also thought of, but didn't mention because it wasn't affordable as a student. However, i agree with him totally about the Rod's cuisine. The chicken livers were also very good. You could get a lobster tail that weighed 2-3 lbs.
I remember when you had to be recommended to get a card for admittance. I felt like I had arrived the night the owner, Bob Johnson, handed me my membership card allowing entrance to the Rod.
The waiters, all men, wore black slacks, white shirts with a black tie. I never saw them write your order down, regardless of the number in your party and it was always correct when called to your private dining room. If you needed service, there was a button to push which turned on a light in the hall to alert the waiter that service was wanted.
Talk about a place with a history it was second to none that i know about.
My wife had a surprise birthday party for me at the Rod And Gun on my 50th. It was held in their banquet room with a private bar and bar tender with about 40 attendees........Great time ALWAYS at the Rod And Gun.


----------



## Snakedoctor

Also, one might include: Best burger - Charlies Hideaway (Tweety-Burger)
                                 Best pizza - Bally's and Ring-A-Brings
                                 Best italian beef - Sam's Italian Beef (Also great tenderloins)
                                 Homecoming meal - St. Mary's Supper Club


----------



## Bally #50

Snakedoctor, if I was talking the 70's, I would say that is the perfect list. I might add Simrell's Italian Beef in the 70's when Steve Simrell owned it. That was primo stuff. Went to the St. Mary's Supper Club early in my homecoming experiences. Love it~


----------



## Sycamore Proud

You guys have mentioned several very good places that had forgotten.  I wonder how many of these places still exist with the same or similar dishes on the menu?


----------



## Gratefoole

It was "Below the Salt".


----------



## WOZ

Best "cocktails":   Club Idaho.   
Frank Sinatra was once there along with Dean Martin.


----------



## Syc70

WOZ said:


> Best "cocktails":   Club Idaho.
> Frank Sinatra was once there along with Dean Martin.



Bierstube in North T


----------



## 4Q_iu

Syc70 said:


> Bierstube in North T



Gerhardt's Bierstube??   That place was phenomenal!  It was just like Sundays at my Grandfather's!
Thank you for mentioning it!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

4Q_iu said:


> Gerhardt's Bierstube??   That place was phenomenal!   Like Sundays at my Grandfather's!
> Thanks for the reminder!!



It is still a Terre Haute staple, just different ownership now.


----------



## shootingsycamore

Glad The Rod and Gun Club was mentioned. I still have the membership cards of my late Father in Law, my wife's cousins and myself along with a couple of ash trays. That was the place to go along with Club 70 and the Canopy Club. Friday and Saturday night The Rod and Gun was jammed. Last time there the food was still good, reasonably priced and a very friendly atmosphere. Although we don't live in TH when in town and time permits we try and get there. As mentioned it's a classic.






Chief_Quabachi said:


> 'Sage mentioned the Rod And Gun which I had also thought of, but didn't mention because it wasn't affordable as a student. However, i agree with him totally about the Rod's cuisine. The chicken livers were also very good. You could get a lobster tail that weighed 2-3 lbs.
> I remember when you had to be recommended to get a card for admittance. I felt like I had arrived the night the owner, Bob Johnson, handed me my membership card allowing entrance to the Rod.
> The waiters, all men, wore black slacks, white shirts with a black tie. I never saw them write your order down, regardless of the number in your party and it was always correct when called to your private dining room. If you needed service, there was a button to push which turned on a light in the hall to alert the waiter that service was wanted.
> Talk about a place with a history it was second to none that i know about.
> My wife had a surprise birthday party for me at the Rod And Gun on my 50th. It was held in their banquet room with a private bar and bar tender with about 40 attendees........Great time ALWAYS at the Rod And Gun.


----------



## sycamore tuff

Chief_Quabachi said:


> 'Sage mentioned the Rod And Gun which I had also thought of, but didn't mention because it wasn't affordable as a student. However, i agree with him totally about the Rod's cuisine. The chicken livers were also very good. You could get a lobster tail that weighed 2-3 lbs.
> I remember when you had to be recommended to get a card for admittance. I felt like I had arrived the night the owner, Bob Johnson, handed me my membership card allowing entrance to the Rod.
> The waiters, all men, wore black slacks, white shirts with a black tie. I never saw them write your order down, regardless of the number in your party and it was always correct when called to your private dining room. If you needed service, there was a button to push which turned on a light in the hall to alert the waiter that service was wanted.
> Talk about a place with a history it was second to none that i know about.
> My wife had a surprise birthday party for me at the Rod And Gun on my 50th. It was held in their banquet room with a private bar and bar tender with about 40 attendees........Great time ALWAYS at the Rod And Gun.



I had a card for the Rod And Gun Club.  Back in the day (before my time) I believe the membership card was to keep blacks, etc. out of the place.  That's what I have been told.  The same thing for the horseshoe club in west Terre Haute.  Its not fashionable for such things today but it seems ok to me (it's a private club).  As to anything that is really open to the public that would be a definite no-no in my opinion.


----------



## sycamore tuff

Bob Evans said:


> Best pizza: Homer's - one man operation, retired guy just doing what he loved.
> Best sandwich: International at Hunter John's where I worked while at ISU
> Best family dining: Goodie Shop - my mom's favorite
> Best BBQ: Pernell's - never understood a single word he said
> Best burgers: The Grille on campus pre-Hardee's and that* little place just east of the Hulman Bldg on Wabash*, what was it called?
> Best breakfast: Red Onion - tiny place downtown, and Saratoga
> Anyone remember Vi's on Lafayette just north of campus? That's one place I always wanted to go but never made it to.
> That brought back a lot of good memories.



Hill's snappy hamburgers I believe was the name of the place.  I only ate there once but it was great.


----------



## shootingsycamore

sycamore tuff said:


> Hill's snappy hamburgers I believe was the name of the place.  I only ate there once but it was great.



Quick question. Ate lunch today at the Rice & Pasta Shop at 6th & Wabash, old Haag Drugs.Terrific  & great service. When Haag Drugs was located there in the early 70's there was a bar in the basement. Anyone remember the name of it?


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Glad to see shootingsycajpre brought this thread up again.  Wednesday evenings at Henri's featured all the fried chicken you could eat for $1.25.  Logan's Ribeye is still operating and wery good.  I'm not sure how long it been the, but it's been a while.  My wife and I often go there for our anniversary--51 if we make to Monday.  It's an OFC kind of place today!  Friends and I often eat at Charlies for our pregame meal.


----------



## swsycamore

What was the name of the chili joint in the alley of wabash?


----------



## rapala

Does anyone remember Frank's fried chicken on Wabash


----------



## ElkHunter

What is the best steak restaurant in Terre Haute?


----------



## Hooper

ElkHunter said:


> What is the best steak restaurant in Terre Haute?



Stables


----------



## Bally #50

Whatabout KLEPTZ out in Seelyville? Best bang for the buck no doubt but it's great at any price.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

ElkHunter said:


> What is the best steak restaurant in Terre Haute?



1. jFords 

2. Stables 

Really the only two worthy of consideration.


----------



## sycamore tuff

Sycamore Proud said:


> Glad to see shootingsycajpre brought this thread up again.  Wednesday evenings at Henri's featured all the fried chicken you could eat for $1.25.  Logan's Ribeye is still operating and wery good.  I'm not sure how long it been the, but it's been a while.  *My wife and I often go there for our anniversary--51 if we make to Monday.*  It's an OFC kind of place today!  Friends and I often eat at Charlies for our pregame meal.



Happy Anniversary Sycamore Proud!


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Pizza City!


----------



## Bally #50

SycamoreinTexas said:


> Pizza City!



They're ALL winners. If we like them and give them our business, they win too. If we get 25-30 responses, we got 15-20 different answers. I picked up a few new ones, heard some old favorites, and I'll keep going to KLEPTZ'S whether anyone has tried it or not! See you all at the game Thursday. I actually ordered my season ticket's today. GAME ON~

Note: It's interesting that nobody wants to talk football at all (or at least a fraction of what it used to get) but we get 40+ responses about what restaurants we like in Terredice. Maybe Jason should merge with YELP. He'd do a better job than they do, that's for sure.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Kleptz is good - I'm not sure it's the best or anything - but I go probably two or three times a year.

40 responses since 2011... That's a few years ago anyway. I'm not sure why anyone would want to talk about football but I will be in attendance Thursday anyway. Yawn.

If you want to try a good restaurant outside of Terre Haute I highly recommend Fire Fly Grill in Effingham, IL or Bridges in Greencastle, IN both fantastic. Reservations probably a good idea on the weekends.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreinTexas said:


> Pizza City!



:barf:


----------



## bent20

Bally #50 said:


> They're ALL winners. If we like them and give them our business, they win too. If we get 25-30 responses, we got 15-20 different answers. I picked up a few new ones, heard some old favorites, and I'll keep going to KLEPTZ'S whether anyone has tried it or not! See you all at the game Thursday. I actually ordered my season ticket's today. GAME ON~
> 
> Note: It's interesting that nobody wants to talk football at all (or at least a fraction of what it used to get) but we get 40+ responses about what restaurants we like in Terredice. Maybe Jason should merge with YELP. He'd do a better job than they do, that's for sure.



I love football as much as anyone on this board. I think in my 11 years posting here I've proven that. But what is there to talk about right now? Let's get some wins, see some guys emerge as leaders and stars and then we'll have some things to talk about.


----------



## Bally #50

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Kleptz is good - I'm not sure it's the best or anything - but I go probably two or three times a year.
> 
> 40 responses since 2011... That's a few years ago anyway. I'm not sure why anyone would want to talk about football but I will be in attendance Thursday anyway. Yawn.
> 
> If you want to try a good restaurant outside of Terre Haute I highly recommend Fire Fly Grill in Effingham, IL or Bridges in Greencastle, IN both fantastic. Reservations probably a good idea on the weekends.



Bridges is on my out-of-town bucket list and has been for a while. Tried once and it was booked. The best steak I have had in Terredice was at the old Black Angus at the Mid-town (isn’t that the guy that owns JFord now)? Lost me when his prices approached St. Elmo-like. Didn’t notice the dates of the early ones. I am not good at details anymore. Don’t get to Effingham too often.


----------



## Bally #50

bent20 said:


> I love football as much as anyone on this board. I think in my 11 years posting here I've proven that. But what is there to talk about right now? Let's get some wins, see some guys emerge as leaders and stars and then we'll have some things to talk about.



No doubt you do love the game. 4 or 5 a day seems apathetic but that may be just me. I hope you’re right. I am ready. Tailgating just west of the Varsity Club lot just off the path around 4pm. Blue Veloster should be easy to find. Stop by if you want!


----------



## needles

Jeez I know this wont be popular with you guys but I thought the food in Terre Haute sucked! Until after a long night out I was taken to Thompson’s for biscuits and gravy, never had them, never heard of them before, loved them! Pizza, you got to be kidding barely edible until I discovered Luigi’s, a small pizza restaraunt located on a North South Street of Locust. Loved it! North of Campus was a bar that sold beef sandwiches, someone may have mentioned it earlier. It had a large sign the simply said “BEEFS” They were good, real good and the proprietor was a nice old guy tolerant of loud mouthed drunk college kids. Chokers is what Coney Island was known at in my day. The “dogs” were toxic but yeah they hit the spot in the early morning hours. You don’t know what a hot dog is supposed taste like until you have had a Vienna beef Chicago style dog from any hot dog stand in and around Chicago. I can remember many a night sitting around with teammates and other students from Illinois or the region lamenting the lack of good food. But when it comes right down to it food is just that food nobody starved that’s for sure!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

We made it to 51 and ate at Logan's Ribeye.  Excellent steaks, great service and one of the best kept culinary secrets in Terre Haute.  

As it stands now, my friends and I will try Kleptz for our pregame meal Thursday.  Mever been there, any suggestions?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Sycamore Proud said:


> We made it to 51 and ate at Logan's Ribeye.  Excellent steaks, great service and one of the best kept culinary secrets in Terre Haute.
> 
> As it stands now, my friends and I will try Kleptz for our pregame meal Thursday.  Mever been there, any suggestions?



Service can be a little slow sometimes so you need to let them know if your on a tight time schedule. 

The poppers are pretty good appetizers if you enjoy milder things. They’ve got good fried fish and they’ve got good sandwiches.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Poppers and grilled tenderloin sound really good right now.  Thanks!


----------



## CicrtckySycamore

Ok, reminiscing... back in the college days, we would order Footers for delivery! For $4 you got 8to10 inch long rectangle pan of baked spaghetti and garlic bread that cover the whole pan it came in. Is Footers still alive and kicking? Besides Coney Island and Pizza $hity, that was our cheap eats.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

CicrtckySycamore said:


> Ok, reminiscing... back in the college days, we would order Footers for delivery! For $4 you got 8to10 inch long rectangle pan of baked spaghetti and garlic bread that cover the whole pan it came in. Is Footers still alive and kicking? Besides Coney Island and Pizza $hity, that was our cheap eats.



Footers was still kicking when I was there in the late 90s. All of the pizza places were pretty much similarly priced. Papa Johns had a large 1 topping $5 pizza deal so that was the defacto order for most people I knew. 

Other cheap eats when I was there was Ambros and their wing night. I believe it was $0.10 a wing and you'd pretty much see tables of dudes all ordering 50 a pop.


----------



## shootingsycamore

A couple of more outside TH and a nice drive is" Andrews at the Westbrook" in Paris and "The Beef House" in Covington.


----------



## niklz62

footers used to have a huge stromboli.

has anyone ever been to Harry and Buds? http://harryandbuds.com/


----------



## Bluethunder

Anyone know the name of the steak place just across the state line where you grilled your own steak?  I think it was in Paris but not sure.  Was really good and while you waited on your steak to cook you had all kinds of texas toast to fill up on.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Bluethunder said:


> Anyone know the name of the steak place just across the state line where you grilled your own steak?  I think it was in Paris but not sure.  Was really good and while you waited on your steak to cook you had all kinds of texas toast to fill up on.



I think you're probably thinking of Sam's Steakhouse? Not sure if it's still open or not been three years or so since I had it.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

niklz62 said:


> footers used to have a huge stromboli.
> 
> has anyone ever been to Harry and Buds? http://harryandbuds.com/



Yes I've been several times. 

Here is the run down: 

You have to call and get reservations ahead of time. Back in the day if he had his light on you could go in - not really that way anymore. He would turn people away if he was too busy and he got tired of dealing with it I think. I think you have to probably have a party of 4 to 10 people. 

No set menu - when you make the reservation he might ask you what sort of things you would like i.e seafood vs. meat vs. pasta. Or he might just decide on his own what he is going to cook. 

Price is typically like $50 per person - nothing is going to be itemized.

Typically the owner acts as the cook and the server - sometimes he has help but usually it's just him. 

Large portion sizes - you will have left overs. 

Each meal usually comes with house baked warm french bread. A Soup. Cheese & Veggie Spread. It's all fantastic. But if someone in the group is a picky eater this is probably not the place to eat. This isn't really a pick and choose / substitution type of meal. You get what he brings out. 

BYOB or Wine. He usually has water and tea - besides that you're on your own. 

2 hour'ish meal. He will be offended if you come in a hurry and don't sit for 2 hours or more. It's a dining experience and not a fast food experience. 

Enjoy! If Anthony Bourdain were still alive - I think this is a place he might visit for a meal. It's not really a restaurant - I would describe as the chef's home way from home / hobby / ??


----------



## niklz62

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Yes I've been several times.
> 
> Here is the run down:
> 
> You have to call and get reservations ahead of time. Back in the day if he had his light on you could go in - not really that way anymore. He would turn people away if he was too busy and he got tired of dealing with it I think. I think you have to probably have a party of 4 to 10 people.
> 
> No set menu - when you make the reservation he might ask you what sort of things you would like i.e seafood vs. meat vs. pasta. Or he might just decide on his own what he is going to cook.
> 
> Price is typically like $50 per person - nothing is going to be itemized.
> 
> Typically the owner acts as the cook and the server - sometimes he has help but usually it's just him.
> 
> Large portion sizes - you will have left overs.
> 
> Each meal usually comes with house baked warm french bread. A Soup. Cheese & Veggie Spread. It's all fantastic. But if someone in the group is a picky eater this is probably not the place to eat. This isn't really a pick and choose / substitution type of meal. You get what he brings out.
> 
> BYOB or Wine. He usually has water and tea - besides that you're on your own.
> 
> 2 hour'ish meal. He will be offended if you come in a hurry and don't sit for 2 hours or more. It's a dining experience and not a fast food experience.
> 
> Enjoy! If Anthony Bourdain were still alive - I think this is a place he might visit for a meal. It's not really a restaurant - I would describe as the chef's home way from home / hobby / ??



that's what it sounded like.  somehow this has escaped me for 20 years.  I think it's on my to do list now.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

niklz62 said:


> that's what it sounded like.  somehow this has escaped me for 20 years.  I think it's on my to do list now.



I haven't been in a few years but I'm a big fan. I'm not a picky eater - food is incredible - experience is what you make it. Life is so fast - American's in general are conditions to eat quick - the restaurant industry is driven by turning tables. A 2 hour + really good meal is a fun experience.


----------



## sycamore tuff

shootingsycamore said:


> A couple of more outside TH and a nice drive is" Andrews at the Westbrook" in Paris and "The Beef House" in Covington.



Been to both.  Andrews is a really nice place for a special occasion.  Reservations are required and hard to get near holidays.  Beef House is more my style but I wouldn't think it to be a great place for a special occasion unless it was a large gathering.


----------



## shootingsycamore

Another good restaurant was/is "Richards Farm" in Casey, IL. Haven't been there is years, but they had great pork chops.


----------



## shootingsycamore

Kleptz is a classic. Been there 4 times in the last few weeks. Went with a group(s), it all looked and tasted quite good. Been to Logan's for lunch. Hasn't changed in years. You're right, great service, had the salad bar which is very good.


----------



## niklz62

shootingsycamore said:


> Another good restaurant was/is "Richards Farm" in Casey, IL. Haven't been there is years, but they had great pork chops.



ive eaten there more times since Ive lived in Charleston the last 18 years than I did the 25 I lived in Casey.  They own Moggers and Stables in Terre Haute.  You can probably get everything on the menu from there at either of those restaurants.  BUT you wont be able to see the "World's Largest Pitchfork" or tour the other "big things in a small town".


----------



## shootingsycamore

I'll make a point of visiting the "Worlds Largest Pitchfork". Provides a good excuse to go to "Richards Farm"


----------



## shootingsycamore

I'm a consultant. When I accept an assignment the expectation is that one moves into the community/city where the position is located. In April, I accepted an assignment in Terre Haute. It was like homecoming. It lasted until 9/30/18. Interestingly, decent short term housing in Terre Haute is difficult to procure and expensive. While driving on Cherry Street I noted a placard  "Move in Special". I inquired and it was the Core Redevelopment Deming Center. Great apt. and a terrific renovation of the Deming. 5th floor apt. overlooking the Rhodes/Mills complex, the ISU Foundation and past the Wabash River. Fabulous sunsets. Very reasonable,less than 1/2 the price of a long term stay hotel.I mention this because much has changed in downtown TH. All for the better. I remember in the mid to late 1970's when the 3 dept stores vacated, downtown TH looked like Dresden after WWII less the bomb craters. There are a number of very nice restaurants and coffee shops. Notably Saratoga, Rice and Pasta, J.Fords, Clabbergirl and others. The Swope Art Gallery, Children's Museum, soon to be the Vigo County Historical Society and "Candles" add a nice cultural touch. With the renovation of Hulman Center and the addition of the convention center there is reason for optimism. The owners of "Haute Maison" and the Ohio Bldg complex have invested heavily in downtown. What is missing are college age establishments for the ISU students and additional retail stores. Overall a very nice experience.


----------



## ISUCC

shootingsycamore said:


> I'm a consultant. When I accept an assignment the expectation is that one moves into the community/city where the position is located. In April, I accepted an assignment in Terre Haute. It was like homecoming. It lasted until 9/30/18. Interestingly, decent short term housing in Terre Haute is difficult to procure and expensive. While driving on Cherry Street I noted a placard  "Move in Special". I inquired and it was the Core Redevelopment Deming Center. Great apt. and a terrific renovation of the Deming. 5th floor apt. overlooking the Rhodes/Mills complex, the ISU Foundation and past the Wabash River. Fabulous sunsets. Very reasonable,less than 1/2 the price of a long term stay hotel.I mention this because much has changed in downtown TH. All for the better. I remember in the mid to late 1970's when the 3 dept stores vacated, downtown TH looked like Dresden after WWII less the bomb craters. There are a number of very nice restaurants and coffee shops. Notably Saratoga, Rice and Pasta, J.Fords, Clabbergirl and others. The Swope Art Gallery, Children's Museum, soon to be the Vigo County Historical Society and "Candles" add a nice cultural touch. With the renovation of Hulman Center and the addition of the convention center there is reason for optimism. The owners of "Haute Maison" and the Ohio Bldg complex have invested in downtown. What is missing are college age establishments for the ISU students and additional retail stores. Overall a very nice experience.



Did you get a chance to see the transformation of the old ICON building next to the new track complex?


----------



## shootingsycamore

Yes I had a tour, but it wasn't available until late August. The renovation is terrific. I remember it when it was Pillsbury. It's known as "Riverfront Lofts". The choice of student housing in downtown is varied and very nice indeed as previously mentioned the improving dining options.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

New spot in the Haute worth your time if you get into town this hoops season! I went last weekend during a soft opening and the place is nice! 

Bar Bosco - Located in the old Simrell's building is a new very cool and historically preserved restaurant/bar. The bar is open but it doesn't appear (at least yet) to be a good place to catch a sporting event. I've never been to Italy but I'd guess the food and drinks in this place are pretty similar to what I would find if I did. Defiantly worth your time. https://www.tribstar.com/news/local...cle_3753e789-21d0-5a4e-9154-c3959867391f.html


----------

